# [SOLVED] Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

I have a Linksys E2500 router that doesn't have the strength to boost it's signal throughout my house.

To fix this I took my Linksys E1200 and flash the drive with it to have DD WRT and installed the BIG version.

I have followed a guide on setting up my E1200 into repeater mode and everything went sort of well.

I have set all the settings up for the E1200 Router. It has the same network settings as the E2500, same password, virtual SSID.

Yet when I connect to the E1200 it says I have a limited connection.

Any ideas on how to fix this limited connection?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode*

did you use the network scanner and find your main router - so its connected to the main router wireless 

have a read here 
How to setup a Wireless Repeater | Tech Support Forum

also a DD-WRT tutorial
Universal Wireless Repeater - DD-WRT Wiki


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode*

I have all the settings shown here correct:

Universal Wireless Repeater - DD-WRT Wiki

I have not done stop five however.

Yet when I connect it says Limited. :ermm:

Would screenshots of my settings help out?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode*

yes , i think so
also an xirrus screen shot
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 

Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus 
( the site now appears to require a business email, and does not allow webbased emails like gmail,hotmail or yahoo etc )

Use the links below

Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector | PCWorld
Download Xirrus Wi-Fi Monitor 1.2

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program 

A user guide is available here 
http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/xirruswifiinspectorguide1-2-0

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

To post a screen shot of the active window.

*Windows XP*
Hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 

*Vista or Windows 7*
you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool
How to use the Windows Snipping Tool

*Windows 8*
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
see here
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor
How to take a screenshot in Windows 8 - PC Advisor


To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode*

Attached are your pictures.

The Linksys_EXT is my second extender for the house.

Not sure why it shows my Linksys router twice though.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode*

Do I maybe want Repeater Bridge mode?

Repeater mode seems to need to be connected to a router then it boosts the signal.

I want to have the router far away from the router.

Never mind...



> The limitation with standard bridging is that it only allows *wired* clients to connect to your secondary router. _Wireless_ clients cannot connect to your secondary router configured as a standard bridge.


 That option won't work.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode*

you need to set the repeater onto a different wireless channel 

the two signals from your main router are 5GHz and 2.4Ghz signals being broadcast

you also have it set for bridge mode

the setup shows linksysrepeater as the SSID name but you have linksys_EXT

you also have the DHCP server enabled - that should be off as it needs to use the DHCP from the main router


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode*

Where are you seeing that I have Bridge Mode on?

How do I go about changing the signal?

Linksys_EXT is a different booster, that can be ignored.

Where should I turn off DHCP? Never mind, I found that.

I just got the LAN connection of the E1200 working but not the wireless side.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode*



> Where are you seeing that I have Bridge Mode on?


3rd image down
As you say Bridge mode allows only LAN connection

on the wireless section - advanced tab - what options are available ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode*

What settings should I put into the settings area if I select unbridge then?

Do I need a third IP and Subnet?

If so will 192.168.3.1 work for both IPs and 255.255.255.1 work for both Subnets?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode*

you dont want any IP at all for DHCP - it should use the IP from the main router


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode*

So in the 3rd picture, the Physical Interface wl0 should be set to this:

Unbridged
192.168.1.1
255.255.255.0

And under Virtual Interfaces wl0.1 SSID it should be

Unbridged
192.168.1.1
255.255.255.0

Like that?

DHCP is disabled.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode*

looking here - its is suggesting Bridge enabled for a repeater 
Universal Wireless Repeater - DD-WRT Wiki

also it shows the wireless Channel as on Auto - but i cant see that option on your screen shots 

I have never setup a repeater using DD-WRT , I have however, setup quite a few other makes


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode*

That is why I have it set to bridge mode.

Should I contact the DD WRT forums?

That guide is also out of date it says.

Channel Mode is only when I have it on AP mode.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode*

i'm trying to see if theres a more recent set of instructions 

Also you do need to disconnect the LAN you are using and save and restart the repeater router for the settings to take effect
Using DD WRT on a Linksys WRT54G wifi router as a repeater/range extender.. Success at last. - Democratic Underground

heres some later instructions
Wlan Repeater - DD-WRT Wiki


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode*



> Should I contact the DD WRT forums?


probably I'm not helping you a lot am I  

heres a vid from april 2013 - setting up a repeater - maybe worth a read
How To Setup Wireless Repeater With DD-WRT - YouTube


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode*

You've been a great help. It's just DD WRT is being annoying and only giving me internet through a LAN connection.

That video is what I followed before :grin:.

I'm going to give them a shout out to see what they say. And I'll post back here after wards.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode*



> It's just DD WRT is being annoying and only giving me internet through a LAN connection.


 Yep, thats connected as a bridge mode so the wireless is just used to bridge the two routers 

in the instructions below

seems to be connecting as a bridge , but the diagram shows a laptop also connected by wireless to the repeater and not just the LAN settings

DD-WRT Router as Wireless Repeater – Repeater Bridge Mode


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Help with DD WRT Repeater Mode*

Got it working by using this thread:

DD-WRT Router as Wireless Repeater – Repeater Bridge Mode

Solved!

Thank you so much!!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

excellent - :4-cheers: your welcome


----------

